# [Doubt] How can i play a CD Game on Retroarch ?



## Ayanico (Jan 16, 2018)

Hello, i have a doubt about the Retroarch (or Lakka), i have some PS1 and Dreamcast Games on Physical Media, and want to play that on a PC with Retroarch (Basically, i'm making a PC just for emulation to use my CRT Monitor)

But i don't like to rip de CD and create a ISO or a Cue image, with the normal emulators i can play directly with my CDs on the PC Driver, but i can't find that option on the Retroarch.

It's possible to Boot a Disk on Retroarch Like the PS3 on the XMB ?


----------



## huntertron1 (Feb 2, 2018)

(umm i tried no luck) but if they do plan that then they should


----------



## tech3475 (Feb 2, 2018)

Are those DC games CD-Rs or GD-ROM? If the latter then it wont be happening as normal drives can't read them.

So far, the only option I can find seems to be to rip the media (although I would do this anyway to preserve the media).


----------



## tedmg091309131 (Feb 2, 2018)

Here is some information about Dreamcast gdrom disks.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/GD-ROM


----------

